# Bridge Farm, Great Ryburgh, Norfolk. Sept 11.



## Black Shuck (Sep 25, 2011)

Bridge Farm lies just outside the village of Great Ryburgh in central Norfolk next to the banks of the River Wensum. I have searched and searched and have not been able to find any sort of history on this gem whatsoever, so I'll just go with what I observed while visiting. The Farm seems to date from the mid 19 th century at the front part as it's of typical Norfolk flint design. It's a mix of cow byres and strange Nissen hut like structures that scream RAF military style, although the nearest old airfield is over 10 miles away. At the back stands a gem of a Forge as you will see.. the pics...







Here's the main Famhouse boarded and impenetrable unfortunately..






A view along the main Farmyard..






Here's one of the Nissen Hut like storage barns... strange, there were about 5 of these in varying states of decay and abandoness!!... yummy!






The inside of the Nissen. This should be on an Airfield?..






After a quick stroll around the main Farmbuildings I had a look inside some of the older buildings further up the Farmyard, here's what I found..






An urbex Piano!!!....






The old forge

























Hope you like it, that's all from me for now.. Cheers, Shuck..


----------



## krela (Sep 25, 2011)

Many nissen huts were sold on for civilian use after they served their WW2 purposes. Gotta love flat (well, slightly curved) pack buildings, they could be taken down and rebuilt where needed.


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks Krela, so these could obviously have been brought over from RAF Attlebridge, which is the nearest old Airfield. , I consider myself educated.


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Sep 25, 2011)

Very report and pics, Blackshuck!

Must have been fantastic discovering all the hidden extras in the old forge, I just love all that rural bygones stuff! Any chance of a nod in the direction of this site? I'm up in Norfolk in a weeks time and will have a new camera to play with!!

More of the same please!!

NB


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 25, 2011)

I'll PM you fella. No worries ok. This is the sort of Urbex I live and die for.!!


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 25, 2011)

p.m sent


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice one Shuck! 
A piano and an anvil? Are you looking for things that fall off cliffs in cartoons?! 
Lovely report, especially loving the old bottles!


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 25, 2011)

Ooh, really nice find Shuck. Nissen huts and a forge (not forgetting the piano, lol)! 
Excellent.


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 26, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> Nice one Shuck!
> A piano and an anvil? Are you looking for things that fall off cliffs in cartoons?!
> Lovely report, especially loving the old bottles!



Thanks Urban yeah I guess so!


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 26, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Ooh, really nice find Shuck. Nissen huts and a forge (not forgetting the piano, lol)!
> Excellent.



Thanks Foxy, seem to find more and more of these Rurex style explores nowadays.


----------



## nelly (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice stuff BS, was the piano in tune?


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 26, 2011)

that's great! My mum used to have a piano exactly the same if I'm seeing it right... I assume the blacl bits on the front are candle stick holder mounts? What a great find!


----------



## Em_Ux (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks a cracking find!

Is always nice when you find some extra interesting bits.


----------



## manof2worlds (Sep 26, 2011)

Glad you finally found it Keith, hope the directions were clear enough - a little gem, I'll add my pics soon from our visit earlier this year. A bit of a shame you named the site :-(


----------



## eggbox (Sep 26, 2011)

Gorgeous old-fashioned farm yard/buildings. Makes me want to get the Britains out!


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice stuff mate  really like the old Anvil makes me fingers itch for a hammer


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 26, 2011)

manof2worlds said:


> Glad you finally found it Keith, hope the directions were clear enough - a little gem, I'll add my pics soon from our visit earlier this year. A bit of a shame you named the site :-(



Ok sorry


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 26, 2011)

nelly said:


> Nice stuff BS, was the piano in tune?



Certainly not Nelly!!


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 26, 2011)

eggbox said:


> Gorgeous old-fashioned farm yard/buildings. Makes me want to get the Britains out!



Silly bugger Eggbox, I know what you mean though.


----------



## banshee (Sep 26, 2011)

love the mangle  and who wouldn't want an anvil too  farms ,they're great :wcool:


----------



## smiler (Sep 26, 2011)

OMG, BS an unopened bottle of Pink Lady, place must have been owned by one them there Gentleman Farmers, that stuff was five bob a bottle. Great Pics, Loved it, Thanks.


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I didn't even know what it was to be honest Smiler!


----------



## twiggy123 (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice little place there, good report


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 27, 2011)

twiggy123 said:


> Nice little place there, good report



Tanks a lot.


----------

